# Suche Traning von Michael Park



## huxi0 (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach der DVD oder ein Download link zu "Practical Particles" brauch es für meine arbeit. Hab schon bei google geschaut aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Oktober 2013)

Kann bei creativecow für $29.90 inkl. Versand bestellt werden.


----------



## huxi0 (30. Oktober 2013)

Wo? hab gestern geschaut und dort bin ich nicht im Store reingekommen. Deswegen hab ich hier gefragt.


----------

